# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Barbs >  Barbs

## James

Most barb fish are small, colorful, active and ideally  suited for the community aquarium. Barbs are semi-aggressive fish when  housed in the aquarium individually, so it is important to maintain each  species in groups of six or more. This technique will minimize  aggression towards more passive tank mates.

<span class="v11">

----------


## Brian1976

I had 10 tiger barbs in my community tank and had nothing but trouble, they day by day killed all the guppies then moved on to the tetra's then one of our mollies. We luckily had a good friend who offered to rehouse them so all 10 tiger barbs were caught and moved to another tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> I had 10 tiger barbs in my community tank and had nothing but trouble, they day by day killed all the guppies then moved on to the tetra's then one of our mollies. We luckily had a good friend who offered to rehouse them so all 10 tiger barbs were caught and moved to another tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Brain 

Are you referring too the tiger barbs you have now ?

----------


## lost

bit like the yellow tail damsel lovely fish but wouldn't have one

----------

